# Mead on Tap



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Well there is, either by siphoning with a clamp at the end or by inverting the carboy into an office-style cooler (I've seen both arrangements). However, this really is only useable where the mead will be entirely consumed in at most a couple days. The reason is that as you empty the carboy, air with oxygen in it (and, unless you sterile filter it, contamination organisms) displaces the mead and will oxidize (stale and spoil) it unless you rig something up to displace with CO2 or nitrogen or somesuch. And if you're doing that, you might as well get a kegging setup.

<edit> Which, I might add, is absolutely a thing of beauty! Mead on tap... dangerous for the ambition level, but sure puts a smile on you!


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

At SCA events it is common to see wooden kegs with spigot set out for partys.

Yeah, camping events, campfires, drumming, dancing girls, lots of homebrew, mostly mead, wine, and beer.

I have a carboy ready for Crown Tournament Nov. 2.


----------

